# one last ph ? please



## blondlebanese (Aug 1, 2015)

last grow I used synthetic nutes,  my medium was soil and coco coir and I left the ph at 6.9.  this up- coming grow I want to use only coco coir and perilite.   i'll use synthetic nutes on some and organic nutes on others.  I don't see many threads on growing in roots soiless.  and I don't know if I need to adjust the ph if using synthetic nutes in soiless.  is it considered a hydroponic grow when using syn nutes with coir?  and, is it considered a hydro grow or a organic grow if I use organic nutes with roots soiless?  when I read tutorials about growing I don't always know which directions I should be following hydro ph 5.8 or organic ph 6.9.  I grow in containers.


----------



## umbra (Aug 1, 2015)

yes using a soilless mix and synthetics nutes would follow the hydro schedule


----------



## superman (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^^ Yeah keep the ph levels down in the low 6s. With synthetic nutes the plants have a hard time absorbing some elements, like Fe, above 6.5.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## zem (Aug 3, 2015)

yeah I think that setting the ph at around 5.6 and letting it drift to 6.2 is a good way in hydro. I felt that 5.5 or below is off at least with my strains in ebb and flow. I also think that the type of fert might play a role, since there are several compounds to supply each element for example some ferts use magnesium nitrate others magnesium sulfate, the same applies to trace elements, and I do think that the plant reacts differently with every compound. Most importantly, make a practical setup, where you can easily adjust fert levels, and flush the medium, and then you can fine tune your feeding and all according to what you have


----------

